# Im finnaly getting my tools together!



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Somethings doesn't smell right here.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

CharlesA,

Are you saying that SPAM can go bad and start to stink???

Herb


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

exactly, Herb.


----------



## MegaWood (Dec 30, 2015)

@ Charles I swear I'm a real person lol. Currently writing some reviews on my ridged tools. I have wrote many reviews for the products I love with no compensation. It is the only thing I can offer the community is my experience.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay, MegaWood. I'll take your word at it.

It seemed odd that you joined the site with a profile that had now personalization, and then immediately posted a glowing review of an item using only stock photos.

I'm glad it worked for you.


----------



## MegaWood (Dec 30, 2015)

Good point. Ill take photos of the before and after of my shop. I hope you have a good new year.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Some pics would be great.

Every once in a while we get someone marketing their stuff through a "review," and this felt like that. Glad to know my sniffer was off.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

I use a $20 label maker I bought at Office Depot about 10 years ago. It works great and allows me to organize and find stuff I would otherwise would consider lost. works perfect with the 8 plastic bins and their many configurations of drawers and pill outs.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

CharlesA, you blood hound


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

I use tape and a sharpie, but these do look nice!


----------

